
Studios would be banned from selling loot boxes to minors under new bill (2019) - benod
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/8/18536806/game-studios-banned-loot-boxes-minors-bill-hawley-josh-blizzard-ea
======
ThrowawayR2
About time, although I expect it to be heavily lobbied against by the games
industry.

Given that a lot of people are sheltering at home right now and have some
extra time, I'd encourage people to contact their Congressional
representatives if they support this legislation.

~~~
pdkl95
> I expect it to be heavily lobbied against

Dan Geer (from this[1] talk):

>> The software houses will yell bloody murder the minute legislation like
this is introduced, and any pundit and lobbyist they can afford will spew
their dire predictions that "This law will mean the end of computing as we
know it!"

>> To which our considered answer will be: _" Yes, please! That was exactly
the idea."_

------
dang
Proposed bills mostly don't go anywhere and so are mostly off topic here.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=by%3Adang%20bills&sort=byDate&type=comment)

------
AgentK20
This is an article from May 8, 2019.

------
ravenstine
Where do children get the money to buy this stuff?

~~~
wincy
Well my nephew stole my sisters debit card and charged $1600 to it. She called
and got the charged reversed but HE GOT TO KEEP THE ITEMS. Until he traded his
Fortnite account to someone at least.

~~~
cultofmetatron
holy crap!! if my kid did that, that would be an immediate end to all Fortnite
for a few years.

